# How Long



## poe (Mar 9, 2004)

How long should i leave my tank before getting my baby piranhas?? Its a 29g tank ( in know i will have to upgrade) but how long till the chlorine will be gone??


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de....php?id=cycling


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

physco 1 said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de....php?id=cycling


 good link


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

For the chlorine put in some anti-chlorine/anti-chloramine


----------



## mason999 (Feb 16, 2004)

erikcooper said:


> For the chlorine put in some anti-chlorine/anti-chloramine

















over here we have a treatment called aquasafe makes tap water safe 5ml for every 2 gallon once treated you can put your fish in within 2 hours no problems


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i would sugges in investing in some clorine nutralizer your lfs will definately have it in stock


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

AmQuel and Novaqua by Kordon. Almost instantaneously.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

No time if you use a water conditioner or up to 24-48h if you don´t...i highly recommend you get a water conditioner to remove chlorine, chloramine and heavy metals...!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

if it is a new tank and i were you, first the only liquids id put in it, would be aquasafe and water also i would cycle it with like 6 or so feeder goldfish cause they are cheap and they will do a good job. also you can put your babies in with them, they will nip at their fins untill they die and then they will eat some of it's flesh


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

off to mister donH forum...the mad water scientist :laugh:


----------



## DonD (Mar 11, 2004)

If the filter is running it will take 24 hours or less. Chlorine is very unstable in water and gases off extremely quickly when it is agitated. A good portion of the chlorine in your water can be gased off when refilling the tank simply by directing the fill hose across the surface. A good dechlorinator (just plain dechlor unless you have chloramines or the like) will take of the rest of it.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Unlike chlorine, chloramine will not gas off... Therefore, if your water supply is being treated with chloramine, better use a water conditioner and not worry about chlorine and chloramine.


----------

